# Aloe Vera



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Curious to know if anyone uses aloe vera for their pijes?

If so what kind do you use and what are the benefits? I know it is the healing plant for external wounds but curious if it has any health benefits internally.

I know they have aloe vera juices you can add to water. They also have aloe vera gel caps.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Kippy, I just searched "aloe vera" and came up with several threads that mention using this plant. I decided to not link any one because you probably would need to read all of them. I have personally never used it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have used it only externally.
One of my cats chews on my aloe plant once in a while, but I am not sure it does him any good. He has no adverse effects either, so I let him do it.

Reti


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Aloe vera*

Kippy,

I read somewhere that aloe vera is poisonous for pigeons (or birds in general). I would have to research to find the link. I remember reading this, though, and decided to abstain from using any for my pigeons (even externally, without further research. (It was a website for birds, (maybe including other animals on the site?) with long lists of toxic and dangerous items). 

I (we) have a couple of large aloe vera plants in the atelier, and I use the gel or juice of the plant for 1st and 2nd degree burns, and for the anesthetic effect. Last and only time I had to use it for this was 1980 or so, when gas flashed out and burned my outer wrist while re-lighting a gas-fueled water heater. Been pretty careful since then. 

I think if we find info on alow vera for birds, we need to perhaps distinguish what type of birds are being dscussed: seed-eaters, flesh-eaters, scavengers, and so on. 

There are probably others on PT who have the answers and the last word on aloe vera for pigeons, internal and external use, and for them this may be a closed topic, a "been there, done that" thing, but not all of us ae so knowledgeable. So we plod on, until we hear from them. 

Larry 

*I'll add links as I find them:* 

http://www.landofvos.com/articles/wingtips/aloe.html 

The only other thread dealing with aloe vera in PT general discussions forum besides this one:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/archive/index.php/t-8247.html 

http://www.pigeonracing.co.uk/index.php?section=vetscorner&page=qa#par


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kippy,

My vet recommended to use it topically on one of my birds that scraped her belly clean due to hitting a wire.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Kippy,
> 
> *I read somewhere that aloe vera is poisonous* for pigeons (or birds in general).
> There are probably others on PT who have the answers and the last word on aloe vera for pigeons, internal and external use, and for them this may be a closed topic, a "been there, done that" thing, but not all of us ae so knowledgeable. So we plod on, until we hear from them.
> ...


Larry, 

Your information and recollections are incorrect. The "yellow sap" of the plant itself is not meant to be ingested orally by birds or pigeons but it won't kill them, just give them an upset tummy/the runs.

Aloe is a wonderful and beneficial plant if used correctly. It can be given orally to sooth, coat and heal internal problems if the yellow sap is removed from the product, Foys is one company that sells it this way. Otherwise, it can be used topically to heal cuts, wounds, skin and even feather problems like with humans and other animals.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Brad,

It's good to see you here, how are you?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Brad, (and others)

Thanks,

Good to hear that about the beneficial aloe vera. 

It is almost midnight here, need to go to bed but saw the queries and felt it is better to be safe than sorry, best to admonish: proceed with caution. 

I was uncovering the same info, afterwards. As you mention, according to some sites it will help purge the stomach. There are times when a purge might be contraindicated (as with a caustic type of poisoning, I'm guessing, which is the case with humans). 

(I'm going to edit my first post and remove the *bold* emphasis so noone is misled.

Larry


----------

